# صلاة جميلة



## mina1 (28 فبراير 2008)




----------



## totty (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صلاة جميلة*

_أمــــــــــــــــــين

صلاه رائعه ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## mina1 (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صلاة جميلة*

*شكرا لردك يا totty​*


----------



## Meriamty (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صلاة جميلة*


اميييييييييييين 

ميرسى يا مينا على الصلاه الحلوة دى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 



​


----------



## mina1 (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صلاة جميلة*

*شكرا لردك يا ميريامتى​*


----------



## sisiurdu (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صلاة جميلة*

نعمه ربنا يسوع المسيح تكن معكم يا اخوتي في المسيح انا احيي من اقتبس تلك الصلاه الجميله من ايات الكتاب المقدس وارجو منكم وضع صلاه خاصه بالصوم الكبير


----------



## sisiurdu (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صلاة جميلة*

جمبل اوي


----------



## mina1 (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صلاة جميلة*

*شكرا لردك يا sisiurdu​*


----------



## السلطان (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صلاة جميلة*

اختي مينا 1 توقيعك يمس عضمة الله سبحانه و تعالى ارجوكي ازيليه


----------



## mina1 (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صلاة جميلة*



السلطان قال:


> اختي مينا 1 توقيعك يمس عضمة الله سبحانه و تعالى ارجوكي ازيليه



*اولا:انا اخ مش اخت
ثانيا:اية اللى بيمس عظمة الله
ثالثا:ازيلة لية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صلاة جميلة*

أمييييييييين .....ميررسى يا مينا على الصلاه الحلوه وربنا يباركك .


----------



## mina1 (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صلاة جميلة*

*شكرا لردك يا دونا​*


----------



## candy shop (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صلاة جميلة*

صلاه رائعه يا مينا

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## mina1 (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صلاة جميلة*

*شكرا لردك يا كاندى​*


----------



## zahya (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صلاة جميلة*

*نشكركم علي هذه الصلاه الجميله وربنا يبارك حيتكم ويزيد من الصلوات وربنا يعطيكم بركه الصوم الكبير وبركه القدسين بشفاعه *ام النور مريم العزراء


----------



## mina1 (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صلاة جميلة*

*شكرا لردك يا zahya​*


----------

